# Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaft & 2/3 Stunden-Rennen in Bochum



## bobike (7. März 2011)

Man kennt den _Mountain Bike Club Bochum e.V._ bereits als langjährigen Ausrichter des Ruhrbike-Festivals in Wetter (Ruhr), welches seit vielen Jahren tatkräftig vom RSC Tretlager Wetter e.V. unterstützt wird. Mit den Deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaften am 27. und 28. Mai 2011 bekommt der MBC Bochum e.V. die Gelegenheit im Renngeschehen auch in Bochum Fuß zu fassen. 

 Das Highlight der Veranstaltung: der Start-/Zielbereich liegt direkt vor dem Audimax der Ruhr-Universität und ist auch am Veranstaltungstag Anlaufpunkt für über 33.000 Studierende und 5.000 Beschäftigte. Von dort geht es für die Fahrer nach wenigen Metern direkt in die Wälder der Ruhr-Uni. Solch ein Veranstaltungsgelände ist deutschlandweit einmalig und garantiert eine atemberaubende Atmosphäre für Fahrer und Zuschauer.  

 In Kooperation mit der Ruhr-Universität Bochum werden am Freitag über die 900 Meter lange Sprintstrecke schnelle Vierkämpfe auf dem Campus ausgetragen. Dabei geht es nicht nur um den Sieg im Sprint, sondern auch um die Startaufstellung  für die DHM im Cross Country. Die Fahrer werden am Samstag vom Audimax direkt in die angrenzenden Wälder  geführt. Dort wartet ein technisch anspruchsvoller Cross-Country-Rundkurs, der über den Titel des Deutschen Hochschulmeisters entscheidet. 

 Mit dem 2 und 3 Stunden-Rennen für Jedermann, welches ebenfalls am Samstag stattfinden wird, bekommen nun auch die Bochumer Biker eine Gelegenheit in ihrer Heimatstadt in die Pedale treten zu können. Auf 8 Kilometern mit rund 300 Höhenmetern pro Runde wird den Fahrern einiges abverlangt. 

 Die Anmeldung zum 2 und 3 Stunden-Rennen ist bereits eröffnet und auf 300 Fahrer begrenzt. Also: schnell anmelden unter www.mbc-bochum.de


----------



## hefra (8. März 2011)

Coole Sache! Wann kann man sich zur DHM anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobike (8. März 2011)

Die Ausschreibung zur DHM liegt dem adh (Allgemeiner Deutscher Hochschulsportverband) vor und wird in Kürze an die Hochschulen versandt. Die Anmeldung ist ab April im passwortgeschützten Bereich unter www.adh.de möglich. 

Dann sehen wir uns am Freitag bei der Pasta-Party (?)


----------



## hefra (8. März 2011)

Freitag steht doch Sprint in der Ausschreibung!


----------



## bobike (8. März 2011)

Sorry dann sehen wir uns schon beim Sprint  Abends ist am Freitag aber die Pasta Party und in dessen Rahmen auch die Siegerehrung vom Sprint


----------



## bobike (20. März 2011)

Sooooo  Nun ist auch die Ausschreibung zur DHM freigegeben und sowohl auf unserer Homepage unter www.mbc-bochum.de zu finden, als auch beim adh unter www.adh.de. Dort könnt Ihr euch auch direkt anmelden.


----------



## Callimero (22. April 2011)

liebe leute aus bochum, gibts denn einen tipp zum günstig übernachten? hat jemand noch eine couch frei? 
raus mit den geheimtipps und schonmal vielen dank,

flo


----------



## bobike (26. April 2011)

Hey Flo,

schau mal unter www.mbc-bochum.de Dort findest du "normale" Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten. Wenn noch jemand eine Couch frei hätte wäre das natürlich am besten 

Es gibt übrigens noch einen schönen Trailer zur Veranstaltung: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSa-ges3Zfk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaften MTB & 2/3 Stunden-Rennen in Bochum 2011[/nomedia]


----------



## bobike (4. Mai 2011)

Sooooo liebe Leute! Der Countdown läuft! 

Noch ca. 3 Wochen - dann starten die Deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaften im Cross Country und Sprint und das 2 und 3 Stunden-Rennen in Bochum. 

Wegen einigen Rückfragen möchte ich noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass das 2 und 3 Stunden-Rennen nicht Teil der Hochschulmeisterschaften ist, sondern offen für alle Hobby und Lizenzfahrer ist (Lizenzfahrer werden nicht gesondert gewertet)! Die Anmeldung zum 2 und 3 Stunden Rennen ist über www.time-and-voice.de möglich. Zur DHM (Hobby und Lizenz) kann man sich im passwortgeschützten Bereich unter www.adh.de anmelden. Alle weiteren Infos, wie gewohnt, unter www.mbc-bochum.de 

Wir sehn' uns im Pott!


----------



## cube.ltd (4. Mai 2011)

oder hier gibts auch massig Unterkünfte:

Homepage Stadt Bochum Unterkünfte

Die Uni liegt übrigens im Bochumer Süden und ist sehr gut von jedem Punkt in Bochum zu erreichen.
Hattingen sowie Witten wären Alternativen für eine Übernachtung.


----------



## skeee (14. Mai 2011)

Sind schon Bochumer MTBler für den adh-Pokal (Hobby) angemeldet? Ich galub ich war einer  der ersten überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobike (15. Mai 2011)

Na klar! Es sind inzwischen einige gemeldet und der große Schwung kommt noch einmal mit dem morgigen Meldeschluss! 

Die Anmeldung zum 2/3 Stunden Rennen ist übrigens noch eine Woche offen - also ran an die Tasten und anmelden unter www.time-and-voice.de


----------



## bobike (18. Mai 2011)

Kurze Info: Der Meldeschluss zur DHM wurde noch einmal verlängert! Jetzt aber schnell!


----------



## maschinewski (18. Mai 2011)

Gibt es zu wenig Meldungen für die Rennen?


----------



## bobike (19. Mai 2011)

Insgesamt ist die Veranstaltung recht kurzfristig ins Leben gerufen worden. Leider sind wohl durch einen technischen Fehler einige Info-Mails nicht dort an den Hochschulen angekommen, wo sie ankommen sollten.  Den betroffenen Fahrern möchten damit noch einmal eine Gelegenheit bieten ohne Nachmeldegebühr starten zu können!


----------



## cube.ltd (19. Mai 2011)

hmm offensichtlich nicht nur bei Hochschulen. 
Die Dortmunder haben ihre CTF auch genau auf dieses Wochenende gelegt weil sie nicht wußten das in Bochum diese Veranstaltung ist...


----------



## bobike (22. Mai 2011)

Nachdem der Anmeldeschluss für die DHM verlängert wurde, haben wir natürlich auch den Meldeschluss für das 2 und 3 Stunden Rennen für Jedermann bis Mittwoch verlängert. 
Also nichts wie ran und anmelden unter www.time-and-voice.de Nachmeldungen vor Ort sind dann natürlich auch noch möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## general-easy (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Nils,

Wie der Sprint funktioniert ist mir klar denk ich. Was ich nicht verstehe ist die Qualifikation für den Sprint.



> Es gibt also für alle Teilnehmer (Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer) einen Qualifikationslauf in Form eines Einzelzeitfahrens über die 900 Meter lange Strecke. Je nach Starterzahl werden nach einem festgelegten Schema die Gruppen für das Achtelfinale zusammengestellt. - www.mbc-bochum.de



Starten dann die 4 schnellsten Fahrer aus dem Einzelzeitfahren gegeneinander im 8tel Finale? 
Oder warum gibt es diese Qualifikation?


----------



## bobike (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,

der Sprint wird nach dem Vorbild des "Dual Eliminators" ausgetragen.  Dies läuft ähnlich wie beim 4X ab, nur eben in 2er Starts. Das heißt  also:
Alle Fahrer legen im Einzelzeitfahren eine Basis. Aufgrund dieser  Platzierungen werden die 2er Teams nach einem festen Schema (siehe  BDR-Richtlinien) zusammengestellt. Der Sieger qualifiziert sich immer  für die nächste Runde, bis beim großen Finale das Trikot des Deutschen  Hochschulmeisters im Sprint ausgefahren wird. Beim kleinen Finale geht  es noch einmal um Platz 3. 

Nach den Endergebnissen des Sprints erfolgt dann am Samstag die Startaufstellung für das Cross Country Rennen. 

Schöne Grüße aus Bochum und ich hoffe man konnte mich verstehen


----------



## hefra (29. Mai 2011)

Riesen Lob an den Veranstalter, es war ein klasse Rennwochenende.

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Veranstaltung (ob mit oder ohne DHM) etabliert. Die Strecke war klasse! Nur den einen Dornbusch hättet ihr noch beschneiden können, so sahen nach dem Rennen alle Fahrer auf der linken Seite ziemlich blutig zerkratzt aus.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächsten Jahr im NRW Cup, würde mich freuen!


----------



## cube.ltd (29. Mai 2011)

kann ich mich nur anschließen, Top durchgeführte Veranstaltung  und sollte man wirklich wiederholen. Vielen Dank an den MBC Bochum.


----------



## Honigblume (29. Mai 2011)

Eine tolle Veranstaltung die ihr organisiert habt 
Tolle Strecke, tolles Rennen und selbst zum Herrn des Wetters habt ihr einen super Draht.
Waffeln waren auch lecker 

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!!

Gibt's denn auch Rundenprotokolle für die Jedermänner/-frauen?


----------



## Eddie_2 (30. Mai 2011)

Mir hat's auch super gefallen. Tolle Streckenführung, mich würde es auch freuen das Rennen nächstes Jahr beim NRW Cup zu sehen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. Mai 2011)

Abwechslungsreich und technisch! Kommt selten vor aber mit dieser Strecke war ich restlos zufrieden!!


----------



## Ialocin (1. Juni 2011)

Hier ein paar Fotos vom 2h-Rennen. Please distribute! 

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=nmOx01vb

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## bobike (5. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob  Die Rundenprotokolle sollen noch unter www.time-and-voice.de folgen.
Hat noch jemand schöne Fotos vom Wochenende?


----------

